# Cleaner Wages



## sharky (Feb 10, 2011)

We are wanting to hire a lady to clean our house for 3 to 4 hours per week.
What is the rate of pay we should offer?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Depending on where you live!!!!!!


----------



## sharky (Feb 10, 2011)

Silver coast.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Starkey have sent you a PM


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Sharky,

Our Portuguese cleaner,attends twice a week and charges €7 per hour,and her standards would put many UK cleaners to shame,so,so pleased to have her.





David


----------

